# Norwegian: fire somebody



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "fire" somebody in Norwegian? It is a verb meaning to make some employee to stop having their jobs.

WRD definition:


> Terminate the employment of somebody.



I tried seven dictionaries, but there is a confussion with word "fire" (oxidation).

suggestions: _brann, bål, fyre av, ild, lidenskap, skyte, varme, avfyre, brenne, dimittere, forsyne med brensel, fyre, fyre av, løslate, løsne skudd, oppildne, sette fast i, sikte mot, skyte, ta inn brensel, utskrive, avfyre, bål, bål n, bluss, brann, brenne, dra bort, fyr, fyre, gi sparken, ild, ildebrann, ovn, si opp, skyte, sparke, tenne, vådebrann_

Thank you.


----------



## basslop

Wow, what a list. Anyway "si opp" and "sparke", both in the list, means fire. 

"He was fired" - Han ble sagt opp/Han ble sparket/Han fikk sparken

Note: "Å sparke" in Norwegian also means " to kick". My guess is that the use of "sparke", as fire, originally has come form "å sparke ut "to kick out". Could anyone with knowledge of language history please confirm or disprove that?


----------



## Huffameg

basslop said:


> Wow, what a list. Anyway "si opp" and "sparke", both in the list, means fire.
> 
> "He was fired" - Han ble sagt opp/Han ble sparket/Han fikk sparken
> 
> Note: "Å sparke" in Norwegian also means " to kick". My guess is that the use of "sparke", as fire, originally has come form "å sparke ut "to kick out". Could anyone with knowledge of language history please confirm or disprove that?



Also, I think there are some judicial difference and that "å si opp" and "å sparke" (which is the informal way of saying "avskjedige") do not mean the same thing. 

I believe that, and please correct me if I'm wrong here, "oppsigelse" is where the employer terminates the work relation as a result of cut backs, change in buisiness strategy etc. This action is the same as when an employee quits. "Avskjedigelse", however, is the action taken after a gross misconduct, wrongdoing or an infraction of fundamental rules. In this case this normally implies that the employee have to "gå på dagen", that is leave immediately. 

I think that these two are not considered the same and lead to different consequences in law (e.g. in a court).


----------



## basslop

I think you are right Huffameg, but neither can I say about the judical matter.

Jancho's list also had the word "Dimittere", which I waould say is not quite to fire.


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Dimittere is at least used in the military, to let go of soldiers before their time is up. 

Either because of a mistake the soldiers did, that there is no longer a need for them or because they are sick/hurt and unable to perform their duties.  

I don’t know of anywhere else that expression is used.


----------



## basslop

What I ment is that "dimittere" also have a weaker meaning than 'si opp' and sparke. Clue synonym list says: 'sende hjem, gi fri'.

I interpret this as one is temporarly free and may come back. Example: Your profession is ditch digging assistant. Your mission next week is to dig a specified ditch and it has to be finished before Friday evening. You work very hard and fast and finish the digging on Thursday. Your Norwegian boss is pleased and says: 'Bra jobba. Du er dimittert for resten av uka. På mandag starter neste oppgave'

The last expression in English: 'Good work. You are dismissed for the rest of the week. On Monday starts your next task'.


----------



## Grefsen

Huffameg said:


> I believe that, and please correct me if I'm wrong here, "oppsigelse" is where the employer terminates the work relation as a result of *cutbacks*, change in bu*i*siness strategy etc.


The English translations given by lexin.no for *"oppsigelse" *are "notice, dismissal."

When I looked up *"å si opp"* the two translations given were "give notice" and "cancel."  At the *Hafslund* Customer Services site, the translation given for *"å si opp/**oppsigelse**"* is "termination."

http://www.hafslund.no/english/customer_services/artikler/les_artikkel.asp?artikkelid=440




vestfoldlilja said:


> Dimittere is at least used in the military, to let go of soldiers before their time is up.
> 
> Either because of a mistake the soldiers did, that there is no longer a need for them or because they are sick/hurt and unable to perform their duties.
> 
> I don’t know of anywhere else that expression is used.


The translation that lexin.no gives for *"dimittere"* is "demobilize," but  the word that is most commonly used here in the U.S. to describe when soldiers are let go "before their time is up" is "discharge."  When the soldier has been found guilty by a military court of doing something wrong they can receive a "Dishonorable Discharge," but when they are "let go" because "there is no longer a need for them or because they are sick/hurt and unable to perform their duties" they can receive an "Honorable Discharge."


----------



## Huffameg

Grefsen said:


> The English translations given by lexin.no for *"oppsigelse" *are "notice, dismissal."
> 
> When I looked up *"å si opp"* the two translations given were "give notice" and "cancel."  At the *Hafslund* Customer Services site, the translation given for *"å si opp/**oppsigelse**"* is "termination."



A brief remark is that "å si opp" and "oppsigelse" is exactly the same thing. "Å si opp" is the active way of saying "oppsigelse".


----------



## Grefsen

Huffameg said:


> A brief remark is that "å si opp" and "oppsigelse" is exactly the same thing. "Å si opp" is the active way of saying "oppsigelse".


*Tusen takk for det! * 

I appreciate you taking the time and doing such a good job of making this point clear.  The use of different colors in this example *var en veldig **god idé.  *


----------

